# CL9 oder CL11 Arbeitsspeicher



## Razer09573 (19. November 2013)

Wollte mal wissen was der Unterschied zwischen CL 9 und CL 11?
Und was ist schneller oder hat für was seinevorteile?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. November 2013)

Niedrigere Latenzzeiten sind besser, also CL9 ist besser als CL11, dadurch ist der RAM schneller.


----------



## Razer09573 (19. November 2013)

Und die Zahlen meistens hinter CL9 sind meist 2 Stellige Zahlen macht es das schlechter oder ist dies gut?


----------



## ich111 (19. November 2013)

Das ist die Latenz und da ist niedriger besser, also nimm CL9. Um welchen Speicher geht es konkret?

Die einzelnen Zahlen sind einzelne Latenzen für verschiedene Aufrufe (CL9 ist standarmäßg 9-9-9-24)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. November 2013)

Das niedrigere Latenzzeiten besser sind, trifft auf alle Zahlen zu.
So werden sie oft angegeben, nur als Beispiel, 9-9-9-24 ist besser als 11-11-11-30.
Aber die Kombination aus Latenzen und MHz ist entscheidend, mehr MHz + niedrigere Latenzen sind besser als niedrige MHz und hohe Latenzen.


----------



## Razer09573 (19. November 2013)

Hab noch kein konkreten Arbeitsspeicher?
Sollte halt DDR3 und 1.50Volt sowie 16GB auf 2 Module.
Farbe sollte wenn möglich Schwarz sein, würde auch Orange gehen.


----------



## ich111 (19. November 2013)

Bitteschön: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Darf man wissen wofür du 16GB brauchst?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. November 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Darf man wissen wofür du 16GB brauchst?


 Wenn ich leichtes Offtopic einfügen darf... weil sich 16GB nach besser anhören als 8GB, das haben die MM Besucher schon lange indoktriniert bekommen, also Masse ist klasse, ist das selbe wie mit kleinen schwachen Office Grafikkarten mit 4GB Vram


----------



## criss vaughn (19. November 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5874421 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich leichtes Offtopic einfügen darf... weil sich 16GB nach besser anhören als 8GB, das haben die MM Besucher schon lange indoktriniert bekommen, also Masse ist klasse, ist das selbe wie mit kleinen schwachen Office Grafikkarten mit 4GB Vram


 
Ist leider wirklich so^^ Selbst ich als RAM-Fetischist werde beim Spielen / Arbeiten niemals den Unterschied zwischen 2400 MHz @ CL9 oder 1800 MHz @ CL11 feststellen


----------



## Westcoast (19. November 2013)

diesen ram würde ich auch empfehlen: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

habe schon 1600MHZ und 2133MHZ getestet, man spürt in der praxis nichts. genauso ob CL9 oder CL11.


----------



## Raeven (19. November 2013)

ich habe den Sniper 8GB mit den Latenzen 9 10 9 28 bei 1.5 V. das sollte reichen 
 was man wirklich merkt ist SSD oder HDD.


----------



## Legacyy (19. November 2013)

Die Latenzen, sowie die MHz Zahl ist für den Gebrauch uninteressant, da merkste eh keinen Unterschied.

Meine Empfehlung geht auch an den hier:
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Razer09573 (19. November 2013)

Okay danke für die Antworten.


----------

